# how much PRIME should i use in a 2.5 gal tank?



## kingb (Dec 7, 2009)

not really sure and the instructions just cofused me more, thats why i need some advice. thanks!


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

A couple of drops


----------



## JorgeBurrito (Sep 2, 2010)

It's 2 drops/gallon, so a 100% water change would be 5 drops.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Yea the chemical adding confused me too at first....I use a plastic teaspoon measure set,
so for my NutraFin water conditioner it is... 

5 ml = 1 tsp = 10 gallons
2.5ml = 1/2 tsp = 5 gallons
1.25ml = _1/4 tsp_ = 2.5 gallons
0.625ml = 1/8 tsp = 1.25 gallons

Or you could buy a dropper with measure lines since pouring it out can get messy.
Most of the the water conditioning stuff just has a distinct "smell" to it & isn't dangerous but I wear gloves anyway.


----------



## kingb (Dec 7, 2009)

thank guys, i appreciate it. i just didnt want to add more and harm my betta, so i'll be adding 5 drops of PRIME with every 100% water change. btw cballas, a tip my wife gave me is to use a syringe for measuring ml.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

5 drops.


----------



## kingb (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks dramaqueen, im about to do a 100% water change in a bit.


----------



## CDederick (Mar 24, 2010)

On the topic of Prime dosage, if you add too much prime, how would it affect fish? I've been kinda curious about that.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

CDederick said:


> On the topic of Prime dosage, if you add too much prime, how would it affect fish? I've been kinda curious about that.


It doesn't - it is perfectly safe. Before I recently learned the proper dosage is 2 drops per gallon, I was using TEN drops per gallon & did so for YEARS without any harm to any of my fish (bettas, cichlids, livebearers, etc.).


----------

